# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Hockey 2008 Russia - Canada. We are the champions!

## Makarena

Who is from Canada? Are you remember this match?  ::  
This is so cool movie! http://video.mail.ru/mail/chubaka_86/_myvideo/2.html 
Please, leave your comments.

----------


## Makarena

Hm... and no comments. Does anyone even watching?

----------


## alexB

Isn’t it too late to be happy about? You better check out what year it is now.

----------


## Makarena

Зачем? Этот матч мы не забудем никогда. Выиграть у канадцев, у них дома, в столетие хоккея, после 15 лет поражений! Ничто с этим не сравниться. Тем более такой красивый матч....

----------


## CoffeeCup

I'm really sorry but your talk is a sort of talks for those people who does not believe in Russian ice hockey at all and buried it forever. To remember only the one victory is to accept that there is no more chances for other victories.  
But Russian ice hockey is able to win not only once a century but every year. We do remember 2008 and 2009 (yes, if you remember we did it the second time in a row even without Ovi, Malkin and Nabokov), but we also remember the double fail in 2010. 
The funny coincidence but this day is a day of Bykov's check-in when his professional team (Salavat) will try for the first time (first time for Bykov as a coach, but not first time for the team "Salavat Yulaev") to qualify for the KHL play-off final series. Seeing the Bykov's Salavat progress we'll see what we can expect for the 2011 world championship.

----------


## Makarena

> yes, if you remember we did it the second time in a row even without Ovi, Malkin and Nabokov)

 I remembered it. 
Но вы не видите красоты матча. Жаль.... Я смотрела и все остальные, но такой красоты нет.

----------


## mishau_

Набоков что-то как-то хреново выручает в этот раз. Вообще сегодня даже смотреть как-то боязно, неприятное предчувствие у меня.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Набоков что-то как-то хреново выручает в этот раз. Вообще сегодня даже смотреть как-то боязно, неприятное предчувствие у меня.

 Так это, Набоков сам уже добровольно ушел после матча с Данией. Стоять будет Барулин, и за него можно не беспокоиться, сыграет как надо. А вот остальным, кто будет на поле, надо над взаимопониманием поработать.

----------


## BappaBa

У меня наоборот, плохие предчувствия бывают когда наши громят слабых соперников в группе, а к плей-офу теряют запал и вылетают. Так что надеюсь сегодня обозлятся за предыдущие игры, и будут рубиться от души. Хотелось бы, чтобы Афиногенов уже пробил с метра. =)

----------


## sperk

::

----------


## Hanna

Sweden lost the Icehockey Gold to Finland yesterday.
Unbelievable!!!!! 
And what happened to Russia and Canada? 
Don't tell me that they got beaten by Finland too!

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Sweden lost the Icehockey Gold to Finland yesterday.
> Unbelievable!!!!!

 Don't be upset too much, you got some medals at least.
We don't care what happened to Canada but Russia was beaten by everyone who wanted it to happen.

----------


## Basil77

> And what happened to Russia and Canada? 
> Don't tell me that they got beaten by Finland too!

  Although we kicked off Canada in quarter final but our team was beaten by Finland twice at this championship, what a shame.

----------


## Hanna

Finland IS afraid of Russia, have no doubt, or at least they used to be. It's well known that it affects their foreign policy quite a bit.  
Hopefully if there can be a visa free union between Russia and the EU relations will be normal.  
Still, they surely kicked out "Ivan" in the Winter war... Hehe....  ::  
And losing Karelia was _almost_ their own fault for not stopping the war when they had the original territory back.  
In school history they said that the Russian soldiers had thought that Finnish peasants and workers would welcome the Red army. So they had not expected any serious defense and that was the reason for the almost unbelievable defeat. Surely the officers could not have believed that, so it's surprising they went into a war like that, insufficiently prepared.  
Lately it seems Finland has lost interest in getting Karelia back though.

----------


## sperk

coach got fired...again (he lost his club job earlier.) Телекомпания НТВ. Официальный сайт | Новости НТВ | Расплата за поражения сборной

----------

